# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Firefox 22 tăng cường cho Game 3D và cuộc gọi Video

## vietshiro

Ngày hôm nay Mozilla đã chính thức cho ra mắt *Firefox 22* với nhiều tính năng nổi trội


firefox 22 tăng cường hỗ trợ game 3D và cuộc gọi video​Đối với phiên bản Firefox 22 dùng cho PC, WebRTC, mã nguồn mở API thông tin liên lạc dựa trên trình duyệt, đã được kích hoạt theo mặc định. Công nghệ này làm cho nó có thể thực hiện và nhận các cuộc gọi video từ một trình duyệt di động hoặc máy tính để bàn hoặc chia sẻ video trực tiếp, tập tin và hình ảnh với bạn bè và gia đình.

Tính năng mới khác bao gồm tùy chọn màn hình hiển thị rộng để thực hiện văn bản lớn hơn trên màn hình độ phân giải cao, hiệu suất tốt hơn WebGL vẽ, ngắt dòng cho các tập tin văn bản hiển thị trong trình duyệt, và khả năng thay đổi tỷ lệ phát lại của HTML5 âm thanh và video. 

Các hỗ trợ mới cho WebRTC cung cấp cho các truy cập trình duyệt với webcam và microphone, làm cho video Skype giống như cuộc gọi có thể mà không cần cho các plugin như Adobe Flash.

Firefox 22 cũng đã hỗ trợ cho các tập hợp con asm.js của JavaScript, cho phép hiệu suất tăng một lượng lớn các ứng dụng đồ họa phức tạp trong trình duyệt.

Để chứng minh công nghệ, Mozilla đã hợp tác với nhà phát triển nền tảng game Epic , cổng game Unreal Engine 3 của nó được sử dụng bởi các công nghệ to asm.js. Tổ chức này cũng đã xuất bản một trò chơi bắn súng 3D đầu tiên người gọi BananaBread để chứng minh tiềm năng của game dựa trên trình duyệt.

Bây giờ đến phiên bản 22, Firefox cho Android đã được hưởng lợi từ một số WebGL dựa trên thông tin cập nhật tốc độ tuyệt vời và một số cải tiến CSS3.

Một số tính năng phiên bản mới được cập nhật cho máy tính bảng Android, giao diện người dùng hỗ trợ cho máy tính bảng nhỏ hơn, và một sửa chữa cho di chuyển trong khung lồng nhau. Đáng chú ý nhất trong phiên bản này là một giao diện người dùng máy tính bảng đầy đủ cho các thiết bị từ 7 đến10 inch. Trước đây, giao diện lây lan ra được giới hạn chỉ để máy tính bảng lớn hơn, nhưng bây giờ các thiết bị như Nexus 7 cũng có thể tham gia.

Trong khi Chrome vẫn là sự lựa chọn phổ biến nhất cho người sử dụng Android chạy ICS và cao hơn, Firefox là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho những người bị mắc kẹt trên Gingerbread hoặc Froyo. Phiên bản mới là nhanh, làm cho trang chính xác, và hỗ trợ tiện ích. Firefox 22 cho Android thực hiện WebRTC, một tiêu chuẩn mở cho phép các trình duyệt để giao tiếp với nhau mà không cần cài đặt bất kỳ plugin nào khác. 

Nguồn

----------

